# Cobalts and Green Pacific Tree Frogs together?



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Can Cobalts and Green Pacific Tree Frogs be kept in the same tank, together? 2 Green Pacific Tree Frogs and 1 Cobalt in a nice 10 gallon terrarium with lots of plants? I already have the 2 Green Pacific Tree Frogs, they hang out together in the same brom most of the time, and they venture to the ground when they are hungry, they mostly feed on polly pollies, Fruit Flies, and earwigs. Here is a picture of how the tree frogs look like.(i got the picture from the internet, so the picture isnt mine)  










Thanks!


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

*NO*
You already asked and you were already told no and to use a 10 for each pair of frogs. I wouldn't even suggest a pair of either in a 10g tank personally but do not stick them together!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Why can't i put them together? the tree frogs are small and they only hang out on the brom 80% of the time. (sorry, I'ma newby) Will they fight or something?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Why do you keep asking the same question? If you don't want to hear our advice - do what you like, just don't look for approval from us.

Do you find them together in nature? No. That alone would be enough to dissuade me.

s


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Scott said:


> Why do you keep asking the same question? If you don't want to hear our advice - do what you like, just don't look for approval from us.
> 
> Do you find them together in nature? No. That alone would be enough to dissuade me.
> 
> s


They told me once in my diary, but I didn't ask why. So, I made this thread to ask why I can't keep them together. How about fish? Alot of fish come from diff parts of the ocean and are kept in the same tank...


----------



## jeffreyvmd (Oct 16, 2004)

:evil:


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

jeffreyvmd said:


> :evil:


???? I would just like to know why I can't put them together... Why is everyone flaming a newby for asking a question on why I can't put them together???


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

because in a viv that small, they'll stress each other to the point of death. 

there i said it.


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Im pretty sure most if not all PDF's secrete a somewhat toxic coating over their skin making it difficult to keep them together with other non PDF animal life.

I know my FBT's are similar in this way. They can also carry certain disease that could harm/kill the other animal. 

The cost of PDF's alone should be enough to have any owner cautious about whats going in its tank.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

there are dozens upon dozens of topics about mixing-- why not search on them and come to your own conclusions? The default answer by most people is no.

That said, there ARE people that have mixed successfully small treefrogs, geckoes, chameleons, even emerald tree boas with frogs-- and they're not from the same biotope. I'm not going to even scathe details how they did it-- that is your job to do a search.

You said you're "a beginner," and I would never recommend a "beginner" to even attempt mixing.

They're your frogs, you can do with them as you like, but you must also be responsible (disease, competition, etc.) in case something goes wrong.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Rain_Frog said:


> there are dozens upon dozens of topics about mixing-- why not search on them and come to your own conclusions? The default answer by most people is no.
> 
> That said, there ARE people that have mixed successfully small treefrogs, geckoes, chameleons, even emerald tree boas with frogs-- and they're not from the same biotope. I'm not going to even scathe details how they did it-- that is your job to do a search.
> 
> ...


ok ....here is the answer...no like said before. what about the diseases that the treefrog can carry that is treatable and curable but untreatable and/or uncurable for a dart frog, what about stress? what about conservation....i agree with doug, do your research and mixing species will be a no-no. also i see you posted this ad in both the beginner section and the general section, were you trying to get a different opinion in favor of yours? good luck kristy


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, Ok. Thanks for all the help/info everyone! It looks like there's gana be another tank build.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Since we are talking about these frogs, will a pair of Cobalts be fine in a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

terrariumman said:


> Oh, Ok. Thanks for all the help/info everyone! It looks like there's gana be another tank build.


ok well that sounds better :wink: we all are not trying to be offensive towards you. remember that ten gallons are not optimal for any pair of darts in my opinion. so my answer to that question you just posted before i got a chance to post mine " will a pair of cobalts be ok in a ten gallon?" my answer is no. use this rule of thumb, ten gallons per frog i would suggest. also for a pair of cobalts a twenty gallon high is best at a minimum IMO and even bigger the better. I put most of my tinc pairs into 40 gallon cubes or slightly smaller like a thirty high or an 18x18x18 exo type setup. i always stress to make sure you quarantine and fecal them for at a minimum of 45 days, optimum 90 days and also make sure you get three consecutive clean fecals before introducing them to the viv. you can always use any ten gallons you have as quarantine tanks. kristy


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok I'll start this off by saying I'm just a beginner as well and don't even have frogs yet. 
That being said I have alot of care taking experience with other animals, fish, and reptiles.

Because I hate to see someone make a really uninformed decision that leads to the death of a living creature I will give you a few "whys".

From what I have read about most PDF's they require an 80 - 100% humidity (preferably on the higher end of humid) and a temperature ranging from 70 - 80 F during the day and no lower than 65 F at night. Care sheets can be found here:

care-sheets/topic18038.html

The Pacific Green Tree frog requires a humidity of approximately 81% and temperatures of 55 - 65 F and 35 - 45F at night. Meaning you would either cook your green tree frogs (at the least stress them) or you would freeze your PDF. Here is a website for care information:

http://www.repticzone.com/caresheets/679.html

That being said there is a possibility that the green tree frog could adapt but if you like playing russian roulette please point the gun at your head and not an animal who has no control over their own destiny.

Now on to the next reason of "why not". I would say to be safe a mixed species tank MUST be over 100 gallon preferably over 150 gallons. NOT 10 gallon. 10 gallon is too small to keep ANY reptile, amphibian, or other living animal for any length of time let alone mixing the species. This is not opinion this is fact if you think a 10 gallon is big enough try living in your closet for a year including sleeping and eating.

Those 2 reasons should be enough but there is also the subject of diseases. I would imagine that a green tree frog is alot easier to treat than a PDF as the green tree frog will not get as stressed by handling. Then you have the subject of competition for food and territory. As green tree frogs are aboreal for the most part and PDF's are terrestrial you may not think this is a problem but the fact remains that they will cross paths in the tank. They will fight and very likely one or all of them will die from stress. 

Stress is a factor that many beginners do not take into account. People have ulcers and heartattacks from stress which are treatable on a human. In an animal it simply leads to a very slow agonizing death.

I'll stop there but I'm sure there are more reasons NOT to mix the 2 and I highly suggest before you get anymore frogs you get a decent tank for the ones you have.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, thanks for the info/help everyone!! 


Hey dwdragon, Here is a quote from the care sheet that you linked.

"Plants real or fake will do fine but i use real plants to keep humidity locked in the tank.*tank size should be any where from 10 to 20 gallon *which would probably cost about $100.the bottom of the tank will need fish tank rocks to keep the water if using real plants and a thin layer of soil over top.if you are not using real plants then a thick layer of dirt will suit best.mist the tank every two days and have a fairly large water dish to keep the frog moist and alive."


The tree frogs I got are in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

I realize what the care sheet says. Alot of care sheets will give the bare minimum.

Not to get nasty but it really comes down to if you just want a living possession or if you actually give a crap about the animals in your care. As for me I care so I treat my animals the same way I treat myself. Therefore right now I'm setting up a 56 gallon tank for (count them) 2 PDF's. 

That's it just 2. Their size compared to my size means their tank = my house. Or somewhere around there.

Not a comparison to living in a closet which is what a 10 gallon tank is. Believe me I've seen the crack pot setups they sell in some of the larger "pet stores" for animals and the employees there will say "it's just fine". Well it's not if you keep an animal in a confined space they will die alot quicker. We have prisons where people live in a cell that would be the comparable size of a 10 gallon tank but I've never figured out what any animal did to go to prison.

EDIT: One quick note. On that care sheet it does not say that you can house more than 1 tree frog in a 10 gallon and even the writer says he put "the" frog in a 15 gallon.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok. I have a 28 gallon long and a standard 30 gallon tank laying around. I'll do my best to convince my parents in letting me set up the 28 gallon or the 30 gallon tank. That's the thing that sucks about being a kid lol. I already have one 25 gallon high heavily planted FW tank, one 8 gallon reef tank, one 28 gallon reef tank with a MH, the ten gallon terrarium, gold fish pond, and a red ear slider pond. All that was payed by me alone. Some times I'd talk my brothers into buying a few corals for my reef tanks. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## cuckcoo (Nov 24, 2010)

McBobs said:


> because in a viv that small, they'll stress each other to the point of death.
> 
> there i said it.


yea 10g way too small for them 3 especially the tree frogs they need room to climb up high.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Nevermind I did not realize how old this thread was.


----------

